# what is gonlie



## shasta588 (Feb 25, 2009)

what is this


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 25, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


----------



## shasta588 (Feb 25, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


yes but what does it do


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 25, 2009)

shasta588 said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It lists releases.


----------



## shasta588 (Feb 25, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> shasta588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

